# Molly made a new friend



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

On our walk today Molly met a friend who is not usually on our path. He seemed harmless but she barked at him and did crazy circles and wouldn't go near him I had to introduce her to Mr. Snowman. It took a while but she approached him cautiously and investigated him. Once she noticed he had a carrot for a nose they became best friends She notices anything that is unusual


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Mr.Snowman might be a mrs snow man! lol
and she has been peed on!!! hahahah


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually you are right yes some naughty dog pee'd on her ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha this reminds me of last winter, we have 2 ladies who live a couple of doors down, when it snowed they built Sylvia - a lady snowlady true to body form, just like Molly's friend!
We built Sidney - a snowman.
When it had gone dark (& after a few wines!!) I put on a balaclava, took a saw and Billy's sledge....... I sneaked in, sawed the snow lady in half, put her in the sledge and placed her in our garden next to Sidney!! True snow love!! 
It was like the john Lewis Christmas advert


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that she must be a very clever snowlady with a mortar board for a hat!
What do you reckon she graduated in?!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha, very cute. Frankie had the same reaction when he first saw a snowman. Molly is adorable as always!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee! If Molly was any taller I'd say that nose was a gonner


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha this reminds me of last winter, we have 2 ladies who live a couple of doors down, when it snowed they built Sylvia - a lady snowlady true to body form, just like Molly's friend!
> We built Sidney - a snowman.
> When it had gone dark (& after a few wines!!) I put on a balaclava, took a saw and Billy's sledge....... I sneaked in, sawed the snow lady in half, put her in the sledge and placed her in our garden next to Sidney!! True snow love!!
> It was like the john Lewis Christmas advert


I like your style Tracey, it sounds like something I would have done! Did they think it was funny?

Cute photos Renee! Here someone has built a snowman on a roof. I am tempted to put up a sign saying "kids don't try this at home".


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I like your style Tracey, it sounds like something I would have done! Did they think it was funny?
> 
> Cute photos Renee! Here someone has built a snowman on a roof. I am tempted to put up a sign saying "kids don't try this at home".


Yes - they found it very funny - I will see if I can get a pic! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes - they found it very funny - I will see if I can get a pic! X


Great pics, glad Molly decided 'she' was ok, Tracey! you could get an asbo for that sort of behaviour!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is me after my snowlady kidnap!!
Look closely at me in my balaclava proud of my achievement!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha this reminds me of last winter, we have 2 ladies who live a couple of doors down, when it snowed they built Sylvia - a lady snowlady true to body form, just like Molly's friend!
> We built Sidney - a snowman.
> When it had gone dark (& after a few wines!!) I put on a balaclava, took a saw and Billy's sledge....... I sneaked in, sawed the snow lady in half, put her in the sledge and placed her in our garden next to Sidney!! True snow love!!
> It was like the john Lewis Christmas advert


Oh Tracey that made me laugh so hard You really need to step away from the wine



Marzi said:


> I think that she must be a very clever snowlady with a mortar board for a hat!
> What do you reckon she graduated in?!


Yes I noticed that on her head Maybe she graduated in scaring dogs or maybe it's an honorary diploma for letting all those dogs pee on her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

If you look at the pic renee. I am actually in my pyjamas - it was a midnight operation!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is me after my snowlady kidnap!!
> Look closely at me in my balaclava proud of my achievement!! X


OMG that is too much I had to fix the pic and but it right side up so everyone could see you in the act of snowladynapping


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is me after my snowlady kidnap!!
> Look closely at me in my balaclava proud of my achievement!! X


I did notice them too funny! If they would of caught you you could of said you were sleep walking


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I did notice them too funny! If they would of caught you you could of said you were sleep walking


Well I was hoping the balaclava would prevent me from Been recognised!! Haha,
I think they know I'm the only weird crazy kind of person around here to do that kind of trick. 
They were so proud of their snowlady, they put its picture on face book after they built her, (I don't do Facebook) they also did her as missing and her disappearance & the discovery of it in my garden with Sidney! I told them they needed to keep their snowlady under control as she was obviously a bit of an easy trampy snow lady


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Great pics, glad Molly decided 'she' was ok, Tracey! you could get an asbo for that sort of behaviour!!


Dawn, I could get an ASBO for quite a lot of my behaviour 
When my son is old enough to know what an embarrassing parent is - he will be mortally ashamed of me  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is so funny, I love it! What is an "asbo?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> This is so funny, I love it! What is an "asbo?


It's what our courts give out to people who repeatedly display unacceptable behaviour - usually young unruly kids get them.
It's an acronym for.
Anti Social Behaviour Order.
If they breech the terms of their order, say enter exclusion zones etc. they will be sent to prison


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Dawn, I could get an ASBO for quite a lot of my behaviour
> When my son is old enough to know what an embarrassing parent is - he will be mortally ashamed of me  x


Let's hope Billy doesn't take after him mommy Imagine the trouble he will get into as a teen Kidnapping snow ladies and snow men and snow children and they will all be standing in your yard


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I love all these little snow people :smow: x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is amazing Renee. Did you see where they did all those little people by chance?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> That is amazing Renee. Did you see where they did all those little people by chance?


I think it was somewhere in Japan


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The balaclava pyjama look is a winner 

One year Duncan and I made snow owls on branches of trees... I'll see if I can find any pics.... must have been at leat 8 years ago.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Japan sounds right, that is the sort of thing the Japanese would go for.  I hope you find the owl pic Marzi.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> On our walk today Molly met a friend who is not usually on our path. He seemed harmless but she barked at him and did crazy circles and wouldn't go near him I had to introduce her to Mr. Snowman. It took a while but she approached him cautiously and investigated him. Once she noticed he had a carrot for a nose they became best friends She notices anything that is unusual


That is a female snow person!  not a Mr!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey! Love the snow lady story!! Just brilliant!


----------

